# Thinking of buying holiday home - alicante area. Help!



## Mirin85 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been viewing the many threads about owning property in the alicante region and I'm still unsure of what area would fit me best.

I am only looking for a holiday home, weekend trips and some holidays for myself and family. I do not intent to rent the property out. Ideally 2 bedroom with communal pool.

Could anyone recommend what would suit me best, I would ideally like to be close to some shops restaurants and bars and easy reach to the beach? Really just somewhere where there are things to so within walking distance, Public transport options from airport would be nice for family that do not wish to rent a car. 

I have had a look at murcia, mar di cristal, orihuela ( fav so far) , camposol, torrevieja. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Mirin 
It would be best to visit areas where you think you might like. 

However, as a good second best, have a looked at 'Google Earth, street view'. With that you can 'walk around' an area and get a feel where the things are you may need are and how far they from any property which might be on your short list. You can also see if the area is hilly and even where bus stops etc are.


----------



## Mirin85 (Apr 11, 2015)

I hadn't even thought of doing that. Sound like some sound advice.

Thanks


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a look in and around El Campello.

Wonderful beaches, good public transport and still has a Spanish feel

There are 2 bedroom houses for sale where we live. A couple hundred yards from the sea and communal pool. There are no shops right here but we have a tram stop outside the back gate with frequent trams into El Campello, Alicante and Benidorm.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

I am in a similar situation re that area. For me it has to be near a good Tennis club with social play. I'd play every day if My wife would let me get away with it. I looked at Campello too. Moraira was a possible for me too. Then I found a great looking club just south of Torrieveja. Just south of that is an Urbanisation called La Florida As has been suggested, I trawl around the streets of places 1Km radius from club. Its great fun. You will also see some For sale signs. 
Every ones criteria will be different. Good luck with your search. Pete


----------

